# Faucet Orientation for Pex Applications



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Are there top feed models of valve bodies for use with Pex?

Or do you have to loop the piping around and come in from the bottom?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I usually install delta shower valves. So when using pex I sodder a short piece of pipe, a 90, and a copper to pex barb. One for hot and one for cold. 

The drop for a tub or the rise for the shower head I use copper piping.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> Are there top feed models of valve bodies for use with Pex?
> 
> Or do you have to loop the piping around and come in from the bottom?


You can get valves with pex barbs machined in them. They come from the side and you can take your pex tubing anywhere you would like.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I plumb it just like I was doing copper. Use plastic 90s to get you where you want to go. Dont forget to t off and make a water hammer arrester on both sides out of pex.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Marven said:


> I plumb it just like I was doing copper. Use plastic 90s to get you where you want to go. Dont forget to t off and make a water hammer arrester on both sides out of pex.


Will water hammer even will be an issue with whole-house PEX?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> Will water hammer even will be an issue with whole-house PEX?


Shock arrestors haven't been a code requirement in my state for years. Many years ago shower valves were made in such a way that warranted the use of shock arrestors but with modern valves that's just not an issue. 

Use whatever you state code requires but it's just not necessary regardless of code. 

And before the Chicago people start in on me, save it. I'm sure they require shock arrestors that are 4" in diameter and 10' tall and made of a bullet proof titanium alloy.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

oconomowoc said:


> shock arrestors haven't been a code requirement in my state for years. Many years ago shower valves were made in such a way that warranted the use of shock arrestors but with modern valves that's just not an issue.
> 
> Use whatever you state code requires but it's just not necessary regardless of code.
> 
> And before the chicago people start in on me, save it. I'm sure they require shock arrestors that are 4" in diameter and 10' tall and made of a bullet proof titanium alloy.


lmfao


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> lmfao


Well, you know.......


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The only thing I've seen that causes water hammer is a clothes washer and a refrigerator ice maker. I've never experienced it from a dishwasher, although you would think the valve would be similar to a clothes washer.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> The only thing I've seen that causes water hammer is a clothes washer and a refrigerator ice maker. I've never experienced it from a dishwasher, although you would think the valve would be similar to a clothes washer.


Dishwashers and clothes washers have solenoid valves and they require shock arrestors because they are "quick" closing/opening type valves.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Dishwashers and clothes washers have solenoid valves and they require shock arrestors because they are "quick" closing/opening type valves.


I realize that. But a diswasher has the same thing.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

txgencon said:


> I realize that. But a diswasher has the same thing.


First word mike said was dishwashers...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> First word mike said was dishwashers...


I just meant that I've never seen water hammer from a dishwasher.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have my code book handy so I can't give you the exact wording but any device that has a quick acting valve is required to have a shock arrestor.

The reason is simple. Water is flowing and "bam" it shuts off.....thus cresting hammer conditions.

Now take an old shower valve for example, or an old kitchen faucet, back in the day they didn't have the types of cartridges they have now. They also had a lot more flow in GPM. Water in an old the Kohler mixing valves could hammer like a SOB. That isn't the case today. 

Ever see those new faucets with those little spindly looking integral supplies? The new eco faucets dribble water.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> I just meant that I've never seen water hammer from a dishwasher.


I have, absolutely! But now that I think about it I haven't really seen it on any of the newer styles. Again, with water consumption taking center stage lately that could be why. Not sure.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Does Pex have inherent hammer dampening characteristics due to being less rigid than copper?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> Does Pex have inherent hammer dampening characteristics due to being less rigid than copper?


I'll guess here and say probably. It certainly wouldn't stop water from hammering because tubing material doesn't cause it but you're probably right in your assumptions. Softer material? Deadens the sound? Sounds plausible.

If you have "water hammer" though, it should be your goal to fix the issue because it's very hard on your plumbing fixtures etc......well, that's what they taught us in school anyhow.

For the most part water hammer is a more serious threat to municipal water systems and commercial buildings..... especially old ones. In Milwaukee for example, I am required to put on gate valves on the water meters and shock arrestors are required to be made with a mechanical joint for removal. They have very serious water problems and the water distribution in the streets are very very old.

In a typical modern residential home in 2013? Well, it's just not as big of a deal as it once was.

Mike


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've read that field fabricated arrester chambers are a waste of time, that the air gets replaced with water in a fairly short time.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

txgencon said:


> I've read that field fabricated arrester chambers are a waste of time, that the air gets replaced with water in a fairly short time.


Mechanical shock arrestors are better for sure.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Mechanical shock arrestors are better for sure.


Mechanical being the the type that thread on? I'm curious because I get some serious hammer from a livestock water trough, it has a fill valve with a float similar to a toilet,.as the water in the trough ripples it causes hammer that shakes the ground and rattles the house a little. I have a hose that feeds it, but wondered if one of those screw on types would fix it, I have a two foot 3/4 inch pvc arrestor but it doesn't help like TX said I think it fills up with water. Thought if I put a hose splitter with arrestor on it, it may be alleviated.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Mechanical being the the type that thread on? I'm curious because I get some serious hammer from a livestock water trough, it has a fill valve with a float similar to a toilet,.as the water in the trough ripples it causes hammer that shakes the ground and rattles the house a little. I have a hose that feeds it, but wondered if one of those screw on types would fix it, I have a two foot 3/4 inch pvc arrestor but it doesn't help like TX said I think it fills up with water. Thought if I put a hose splitter with arrestor on it, it may be alleviated.


I've done a lot of work on those. I use to plumb dairy parlors. 

Do you have those bowls where the cow pushes it with his nose? Big chrome paddle? Those hammer something fierce! 

I had this farmer once who was dirt poor, he had a really old system like that. The modern ones don't hammer like the ones you have. Anyhow, I coiled a 100' roll of PEX and spliced it in between the galvanizing main that ran through the barn. I never unwound it. The coiled portion would expand and contract..... thus taking up the shock. I'll draw a photo.

By the way, those watering devises are really sensitive and the little plastic plungers under the paddle should be replaced more frequently than people think.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is what I did.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

By the way.....

"Mechanical" means there's actually a mechanical plunger inside the shock arrestor instead of just air. The "shock" pushes it up. They don't get waterlogged is the theory.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Its actually 60*30*30 trough maybe 100 gallon. Weigh a fill valve clamped on the side. 1/2 inch pvc running from the well to a six foot hose. Maybe I should just get a 100 foot hose and coil it up from the pvc to the valve? Only other things on the 1/2 inch piping are two bird baths that constantly trickle. I used to keep the the ball valve supplying them half open, but now its full bore thinking it might close the valve Better


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Its actually 60*30*30 trough maybe 100 gallon. Weigh a fill valve clamped on the side. 1/2 inch pvc running from the well to a six foot hose. Maybe I should just get a 100 foot hose and coil it up from the pvc to the valve? Only other things on the 1/2 inch piping are two bird baths that constantly trickle. I used to keep the the ball valve supplying them half open, but now its full bore thinking it might close the valve Better


Buy a small cheap pressure tank, bladder type, and plumb it inline. Set the pressure to 20 pounds. Bam! Instant jumbo sized shock arrestor.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

1/2" is pretty small by the way


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> 1/2" is pretty small by the way


Half used to supply everything, now it just does cows and birds, 3/4 for sprinklers, and a one inch for the house. Once it gets to the house I split it to two 3/4 one for hot one for cold. What the hell do I know, i'm no plumber. I have a bladder tank by the well, would that be best mounted nearest the trough?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Half used to supply everything, now it just does cows and birds, 3/4 for sprinklers, and a one inch for the house. Once it gets to the house I split it to two 3/4 one for hot one for cold. What the hell do I know, i'm no plumber. I have a bladder tank by the well, would that be best mounted nearest the trough?


I probably wouldn't go that route. I'd run a coil of pex.

Hey, please tell me you have some sort of back flow protection before water enters the trough! Remember, when water hammers it goes back and fourth. In other words, it pushes and pulls. Please protect your family and install a back flow preventer.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

About a hundred foot of pressurized half inch between cows and the well, does that count?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> About a hundred foot of pressurized half inch between cows and the well, does that count?


Count as what? Now I'm confused. Lol


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

As the backflow preventer.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Kidding, I'll take care of it this weekend, never thought of it before


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

It's just so easy to put in an arrestor with pex. Put in a T and then you need one elbow and one cap and some scrap pex.


----------

